# Female Personal Trainer wanted



## AmandaP (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for a female personal trainer for myself. We are based in Al Barsha. Anyone recommend anyone.. how much should i expect to pay?


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

I know a British female trainer which lives quite close to Al Barsha. Not sure though if she is taking new clients as she is usually quite fully booked. I could ask her though if you are interested?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

advertising is not allowed in the forum, nor reccomendations from new posters.


----------

